# General > General >  Another Pig Story in Today's Post

## julie smith

*E’ PEEG
**A SAD TALE OF THEFT,EXTORTION,VANDALISM & HARRASSMENT IN A WEST CAITHNESS COASTAL VILLAGE*
This  tale goes back some years or more, readers, so bear with me. This is a fictional tale, all participants being purely imaginary, and only referred to by pseudonyms which are nothing like their real names, had they any.
We start with an elderly gent, who could be called  Red . He tenanted a small croft, and his father before him. To cut a short story long he left the croft many years ago, but retained the tenancy. Enter then a well known local bandit whom we shall call Cee Dubya.
Cee Dubya tries to get the croft tenancy from old Red ,  but Red knows his tricks and tells him to take his hook and sling it, or words to that effect. You need to remember here that if you have the croft tenancy you can buy the place from the landlord for a few times the annual rent and some of these wee crofts might have a rental of £5 per year. Ah but Cee Dubya is determined and fly, and well known in the legal world, being something of a QC.
Now Cee Dubya has a right hand man, or enforcer,  whom we shall call Wig who persuades a wee Bonnet Lairdie to sell HIM the croft and wee house. The dodgy deal goes ahead on the quiet and the Wig fellow becomes the Red fellow’s landlord all for about £50. Cee Dubya and Wig are well satisfied with their bargain and plans are set in motion to renovate Red’s old house and let it out to passing tourists and add to Cee Dubya‘s fortune.
Of course greed sets in almost immediately and the slates are removed from the poor Red fellow’s old house one Sunday, by Cee Dubya and his man Wig. For this act of compassion they try to extort £3000 from the old fellow. Apparently his response can not be put in print. So that was the end of poor Red’s participation and we shall hear no more of him.

 There is however a fly in the ointment, one who owns an adjoining housie, more of him later but for the moment we may call him Kee Wee, which is of course nothing like his real name.
In fact as I said earlier this is a fictional tale, and has no bearing on reality. 
Now Cee Dubya being a very a greedy thief, and used to shouting at the Crofters Commission and Land Court to get his own way and rob a bit here and there, decides that he wants to have the adjoining house as well. Along with his cohort Wig they set out to win the house next door by any means, mostly foul.
They start by blocking  the road to Kee Wee’s housie so that anyone wanting access has to walk in past boulders and tree trunks. These obstructions being supplied gratis by the wee Bonnet Lairdie mentioned earlier in the tale.
 The Kee Wee fellow, being a bit slow, accepts this imposition without much comment but the bold bandits then proceed to excavate and destroy the sewer drain to Kee Wee’s wee house, thus making it uninhabitable. Just to add a bit more pressure to the poor KeeWee the windows of his forlorn wee house start to get broken overnight.
 It seems like end of the line for the unfortunate Kee Wee, but is there help in sight somewhere down the road ??
Now at this point did the bold Cee Dubya make an offer to buy  Kee Wee’s cottage, for a few thousand or even a few hundred ? That’s a lot for a house with no access and no drains, who knows,  readers. The characters are of course fictional as is the entire tale, so we will never know.

Ah, but behind the scenes the Crofters Commission are involved in this sad saga ( with all the harrassment from Wig & Cee Dubya Red had transferred his tenancy rights to Kee Wee) and they confirm the tenancy of  the Wig/Cee Dubya croft to the not so dopy Kee Wee. This of course gives him the right to buy the wee bit land and old Red’s house with it.

Now Cee Dubya, being a QC of some repute, gets the Land Court involved. He takes off the boiler suit, gets out the Court suit and taking his man Wig by the hand, off they go to harass the Land Court and tell  just a few porkies (nothing to do with e’ PEEG, more of her later.)

Ah, but the quiet Kee Wee has an ace to play, his legal eagle called Finla by some, is just about off the legs, but he has the measure of the bold Cee Dubya and wipes the floor with him. Of course the Land Court mannies have heard all the bluster on many occasions before and they know Cee Dubya‘s moves. They uphold the Crofters Commission ruling and the Kee Wee fellow has his croft. (it was his all along had he but known). 

　
　
So the Kee Wee fellow pays Wig for the croft, the Wig/Cee Dubya partnership have won a £few hundred for the croft along with a couple of thousand slates and you would think they should go back to their corner and look for another fiddle or bit land to win . But no, my readers, Crofters Commission, Land Court and God almighty against them, they scheme on, and steal a few fences at the same time, just to keep their hand in for future land grabs.

Now I know I am trying your patience so enter *E’ PEEG* and the sordid tale gets a bit more up to date.
Whilst all this palaver is going on Cee Dubya says to Wig one day, “now Wig old chap, I have this peeg across e rod that’s doing nothing so maybe we should move her intil  Kee Wee’s garden“, possession being all of the law in Cee Dubya’s eyes. Now Wig thinks that is a wizard wheeze and the peeg, who is called Vi, is duly moved. Who knows if she had her Department Movement Certificate clutched in her wee trotter or not ?.
So e’ unfortunate Vi lives a sad and forlorn life in e’ Kee Wee mannie’s garden, getting fed now and again, if she was lucky. 
As I said before e’ Kee Wee mannie is a bit slow and accepts e’ peeg as a lodger for many years but then the ‘tail’ takes a twist. 
*E Peeg dies in mysterious circumstances*.
You can end the ‘tail’ in many ways, my readers. Theories are many, my favourite of course being that the soft Kee Wee finally had enough of the pig whatdecallit all over his garden and called in a hit man from Glasgow to get rid of poor Vi because the cratur certainly needed to go to a better place. Now readers, you will all know that if you call in a hitman to do the deed then you have to kill the hitman, in case he tries to extort money or a croft from you. Or even tell e’ polis. So we will never know about that one, readers. The hitman has disappeared, e’ peeg will never speak again, and the Kee Wee fellow is saying nothing. Now this is my own favourite ending, readers. *BUT* would you not think that if Kee Wee had paid the hitman to ice e’ peeg he would have given him an extra £5 to get rid of the two scallywags trying to steal his croft ?. So maybe my pet theory is just pork pie in the sky, or maybe e‘ hitman missed ?. Who knows ?.

Now there is another possible end to the ‘tail‘. It goes kind of like this. E’ bold Cee Dubya and his man Wig think e’ peeg is like an old LandRover waiting for a new identity and you can leave it unattended for years, then a new chassis and body, a couple of pop rivets on the vin plate, and away she goes.
 But peegs, being living creatures need attention, medical help now and again, even food & water. If they don’t get these things they might eventually up and die one day. If the sad cratur dies on someone else’s croft so much the better. As they say in Week, fit ever wey or no, Wig & Cee Dubya are on a winner as they were nowhere near e ’ peeg when she passed away so only the bad KeeWee could have dunnit. So that’s theory two, readers, e peeg died o’ sheer neglect and big Aud (that’s not her real name of course), is on the case.

Now the third and my last printable theory about the demise of this sad creature. Picture a scene, my readers, where a whole community of animal loving wifies knows that e peeg is neglected and but a pawn in the Cee Dubya/Wig treacherous game. Its keeper, Wig, is a busy man and he can’t be expected to feed her. Her owner, the bold Cee Dubya, is a man of great substance, with several boiler suits and a flashy court suit as well besides, so whats a dead peeg to him ?.
So hundreds and hundreds of wifies in this fictional village feed e’ peeg with whatever scraps and slops they have. And Vi, being a peeg, gobbles it all down. And that is poor Vi’s final sad mistake.
Vi ate and ate until she could not move from her wet, forlorn & muddy corner. Then enter the animal loving Kee Wee to his garden one day, sees e unfortunate peeg in great distress, and with nobody else giving a damn, calls in a local professional hit person, probably a surgeon of some kind, who puts the unfortunate Vi out of her undoubted misery. 

And so ends the mysterious story of Vi, e’ peeg, and we shall never know the true ending to this sorry ‘tail‘.
Now this sad and fictional story is so outlandish that it could never happen in a civilised community, or could it ? 
Will another peeg fly into Kee Wee’s garden, will Cee Dubya and his man Wig huff and puff and blow his house down , will the fictional community rise up and tar and feather Wig & Cee Dubya and run them out of town - Wild West style, for they surely deserve nothing less ?.
 Will an unelectable would-be Hall Committee Chairman use e’ peeg’s demise and a few porkies till e’Groat to stab poor Kee Wee in e’ back ?
So many theories and so little time to think of more.

Bystander
18 October 2013

----------


## mi16

What happened to the non fictional pig slaughtering in reay thread?

----------


## Westward

> What happened to the non fictional pig slaughtering in reay thread?


good question.

----------


## Scunner

The poor peeg got the 'chop'

----------


## Even Chance

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/437...ty-pig-killing

----------


## Dogsrcool

At the end of the day what everyone seems to be forgetting about is that an innocent animal was destroyed - and for what reason????

----------


## julie smith

Apparently the pig was humanely destroyed by the vet as it was past recovery. Whether that was thru malnutrition or overeating I know not.

----------


## mi16

If a mischief maker left their animal on my land and refused to move it, then I doubt if it would take 24hrs for the gate to be left open or a hole apear in the fence.

----------


## Westward

Stories abound, quite literally, for example that the misfortunate mama pig was a pot bellie, as reported in the Daily record paper, this pig is no more pot bellie than I am.
The fact remains that somebody took the law into his/her own hands, he / she disposed of someone else's property, the fact that the vet was involved is neither here nor there,
the pig as far as I can ascertain was on land belonging to the landlord, it therefore, stands to reason that a tenant has not the right to dispose of the landlord's property.
And finally, pigs are not daft..they know where they live..and even if a gate was left ajar or a hole appeared in the fence, the pig would return to its home.
I just think, poor innocent animal, that it is / has been caught up in an argument between humans who really ought to know better.

----------


## Dogsrcool

Well said Westward - no matter what at the end of the day there was no need to take the innocent animal in to the dispute.

----------


## mi16

> Stories abound, quite literally, for example that the misfortunate mama pig was a pot bellie, as reported in the Daily record paper, this pig is no more pot bellie than I am.
> The fact remains that somebody took the law into his/her own hands, he / she disposed of someone else's property, the fact that the vet was involved is neither here nor there,
> the pig as far as I can ascertain was on land belonging to the landlord, it therefore, stands to reason that a tenant has not the right to dispose of the landlord's property.
> And finally, pigs are not daft..they know where they live..and even if a gate was left ajar or a hole appeared in the fence, the pig would return to its home.
> I just think, poor innocent animal, that it is / has been caught up in an argument between humans who really ought to know better.


the pig was allegedly the property of the former Tennant who refused to remove the pig when the tenancy ended and then abandoned the pig for over a year.

----------


## mi16

> Well said Westward - no matter what at the end of the day there was no need to take the innocent animal in to the dispute.


would you rather it was left to die in the field?

----------


## linnie612

Reading between the lines (and I may be wrong), none of those involved behaved exactly admirably.

----------


## Dogsrcool

It would have been better if perhaps the person who had the pig killed came to someone else to see if they could remove it.  Perhaps someone who cared about animals.

----------


## Westward

> the pig was allegedly the property of the former Tennant who refused to remove the pig when the tenancy ended and then abandoned the pig for over a year.


As previously stated, "stories abound"...allegedly being the operative word.

----------


## mi16

> As previously stated, "stories abound"...allegedly being the operative word.


im sure the local cops will be scratching around, let's hope they do not make a pigs ear of it and that any guilty party gets a roasting from the judge which will leave them trotting off with their tail between their legs

----------


## Claw

> Stories abound, quite literally, for example that the misfortunate mama pig was a pot bellie, as reported in the Daily record paper, this pig is no more pot bellie than I am.
> The fact remains that somebody took the law into his/her own hands, he / she disposed of someone else's property, the fact that the vet was involved is neither here nor there,
> the pig as far as I can ascertain was on land belonging to the landlord, it therefore, stands to reason that a tenant has not the right to dispose of the landlord's property.
> And finally, pigs are not daft..they know where they live..and even if a gate was left ajar or a hole appeared in the fence, the pig would return to its home.
> I just think, poor innocent animal, that it is / has been caught up in an argument between humans who really ought to know better.


Westward Crofting law does not allow the Landlord to graze or have stock on the land tenanted by a crofter.
The landlord is only responsible in any crofting situation to have rights on fixed equipment ie fences and buildings if they had been responsible for costs involved with them.  
the pig was put there just as a means to try and get some rights or just to be awkward and cause hassle It must also have been a health hazard to anyone living in the house as it was right next to the house.
I think anyone having a pig abandoned in their garden would eventually dispose of the pig which was hardly ever checked or fed by the supposed owner.
The name big mama was only heard after the demise of the pig

----------


## derek

Doesnt matter what the sittuation was between the humans involved, the animal was innocent and did not deserve to be killed, their fore said persons should be held accountable for their actions and made an example off by the appropriate authoroties!!!!!!

----------


## mi16

> Doesnt matter what the sittuation was between the humans involved, the animal was innocent and did not deserve to be killed, their fore said persons should be held accountable for their actions and made an example off by the appropriate authoroties!!!!!!


Sine when has putting an animal down become illegal?

----------


## derek

Im sure their would be some law against it, when it was clearly out off malice, very cruel to put a healthy animal down! what was wrong with re homeing it or taking it to balmore!!!

----------


## mi16

> Im sure their would be some law against it, when it was clearly out off malice, very cruel to put a healthy animal down! what was wrong with re homeing it or taking it to balmore!!!


Nothing, same as nothing wrong with having it destroyed.It has also been stated that the animal was not healthy, for what it's worth

----------


## Dogsrcool

It would be nice to see this report - claiming that the pig was unhealthy.

----------


## wavy davy

> Im sure their would be some law against it, when it was clearly out off malice, very cruel to put a healthy animal down! what was wrong with re homeing it or taking it to balmore!!!


Totally agree, now let me get that mince out of the freezer.

----------


## mi16

> It would be nice to see this report - claiming that the pig was unhealthy.


The chap who had the pig killed claimed it was unhealthy, however the abandonee claimed it was healthy but a lot can change in 15 months of abandonment.

----------


## Westward

> Westward Crofting law does not allow the Landlord to graze or have stock on the land tenanted by a crofter.
> The landlord is only responsible in any crofting situation to have rights on fixed equipment ie fences and buildings if they had been responsible for costs involved with them.  
> the pig was put there just as a means to try and get some rights or just to be awkward and cause hassle It must also have been a health hazard to anyone living in the house as it was right next to the house.
> I think anyone having a pig abandoned in their garden would eventually dispose of the pig which was hardly ever checked or fed by the supposed owner.
> The name big mama was only heard after the demise of the pig


Thank you Claw for the clarification on Crofting Law,
I appreciate what you have said, however, I do think there may have been other means of dealing with the animal rather than having it put down, a public announcement perhaps that the pig would be leaving the holding on such & such a day,
surely, the department of agriculture could have intervened in some way, I mean this is after all where bad husbandry would kick in, so to speak and on that subject, 
if the pig was as has been reported malnourished then surely both parties have to admit to some blame, ie; the party that left it to starve and the party that watched its suffering and did nothing.
It says little of the new tenant, that they could watch an innocent beast suffer in this way.

----------


## Westward

> Im sure their would be some law against it, when it was clearly out off malice, very cruel to put a healthy animal down! what was wrong with re homeing it or taking it to balmore!!!


I totally agree with you there! lots of other crofts in the area, I am sure someone would have taken the animal.

----------


## Westward

> The chap who had the pig killed claimed it was unhealthy, however the abandonee claimed it was healthy but a lot can change in 15 months of abandonment.


I'd be interested in having sight of such a report, if a post mortem was done, it certainly would put paid to the who did and who didn't scenario.

----------


## mi16

> if the pig was as has been reported malnourished then surely both parties have to admit to some blame, ie; the party that left it to starve and the party that watched its suffering and did nothing.


Who mentioned malnourishment?




> It says little of the new tenant, that they could watch an innocent beast suffer in this way.


The new tennant put it out of its misery, alegedly




> I'd be interested in having sight of such a report, if a post mortem was done, it certainly would put paid to the who did and who didn't scenario.


Why would anyone of sane mind pay for a post mortem after paying for the killing, therefore fully knowing the cause of death?

----------


## RagnarRocks

Unless I'm wrong sounds to me like two not particularly animal friendly people unable to be civilised acting like barbarians and the pig suffered.

----------


## julie smith

For sure the police, and of course the vet, will have this report on the pig's health but I doubt if either will make it available to such a body as Caithness.org.

----------


## camor

There are a lot of allegations flying about on here. Firstly, the person who abandoned the pig was not a tenant or previous tenant on the croft. The croft is currently owner/occupied so the animal wasn't there with the owner or tenants permission. From what I understand, the animal was unhealthy and was put down. A vet would not destroy a healthy animal just because someone asks them either. This story has grown arms and legs plus the offer of a reward from another person just adds to the rediculous nature of it. The croft owner/occupier is a decent person just trying to get on with his own business without any of the previous harrassment him and his family have had to put up with. I, for one, am 100% behind the crofter.

----------


## mi16

> There are a lot of allegations flying about on here. Firstly, the person who abandoned the pig was not a tenant or previous tenant on the croft. The croft is currently owner/occupied so the animal wasn't there with the owner or tenants permission. From what I understand, the animal was unhealthy and was put down. A vet would not destroy a healthy animal just because someone asks them either. This story has grown arms and legs plus the offer of a reward from another person just adds to the rediculous nature of it. The croft owner/occupier is a decent person just trying to get on with his own business without any of the previous harrassment him and his family have had to put up with. I, for one, am 100% behind the crofter.


I concur, "wig" and his cronies are "at it" as they say

----------


## Dogsrcool

[QUOTE=mi16;1053067]I concur, "wig" and his cronies are "at it" as they say[/QUOTE

Do you know what - I am sick and tired of this pointless argument.  A crime was committed - like it or not!!  What about the family of the person who owned the pig why are they being made to feel like criminals????!
!!

----------


## mi16

> Do you know what - I am sick and tired of this pointless argument. A crime was committed - like it or not!! What about the family of the person who owned the pig why are they being made to feel like criminals????!
> !!


and exactly what crime would that be then?

----------


## sids

> and exactly what crime would that be then?


Sowicide!


......................

----------


## Westward

> Who mentioned malnourishment?
> 
> 
> The new tennant put it out of its misery, alegedly
> 
> 
> Why would anyone of sane mind pay for a post mortem after paying for the killing, therefore fully knowing the cause of death?




The owner did not pay for the killing, the owner is accused of abandoning the animal and the animal being left unfed, it does not take fifteen months for a pig / or other animal to die through hunger.
A post mortem would determine the general wellbeing of the animal before its demise.

----------


## mi16

> [/COLOR]
> 
> The owner did not pay for the killing, the owner is accused of abandoning the animal and the animal being left unfed, it does not take fifteen months for a pig / or other animal to die through hunger.
> A post mortem would determine the general wellbeing of the animal before its demise.


the animal was being fed by the Reay villagers

----------


## davem

> Sowicide!
> 
> 
> ......................


 :Grin:  
Nice one

----------


## Westward

> the animal was being fed by the Reay villagers


Good on the good people of Reay..beggars the question though, as to why the tenant who put the pig out of its misery, assumed the pig to be miserable when the people of Reay were feeding it.

Going in circles with this thread, for the record I don't believe the person who had the pig killed had any right to do so.

----------


## mi16

> Good on the good people of Reay..beggars the question though, as to why the tenant who put the pig out of its misery, assumed the pig to be miserable when the people of Reay were feeding it.
> 
> Going in circles with this thread, for the record I don't believe the person who had the pig killed had any right to do so.


there are many things that could make the animal unwell

----------


## Kevin Milkins

When these sort of disputes get out of hand they should call in the independent abattoirator.

----------


## Westward

> there are many things that could make the animal unwell


Yes, I am aware of that.

----------


## Westward

> When these sort of disputes get out of hand they should call in the independent abattoirator.


Too late for Arbitration..with the main player having been killed.

----------


## mi16

> Too late for Arbitration..with the main player having been killed.


Unless of course, Peppa is in on it and in cahots with the accuser, faking her own death what a swine

----------


## sids

> When these sort of disputes get out of hand they should call in the independent abattoirator.


Oh bags of hollow (s)laughter!

----------


## newweecroft

If the pig was indeed fed by villagers, and these villagers fed the pig kitchen surplus this is against the law as it is considered a bio hazard and this would be enough for the authorities to have it put down.Also it has always been legal to despatch livestock, its how butchers get their produce!? Did the pig really get despatched by the vet? If it was lethal injection that would be a great waste! I do hope not.
I kill half a dozen a year and that's just pigs.

----------


## Westward

> If the pig was indeed fed by villagers, and these villagers fed the pig kitchen surplus this is against the law as it is considered a bio hazard and this would be enough for the authorities to have it put down.Also it has always been legal to despatch livestock, its how butchers get their produce!? Did the pig really get despatched by the vet? If it was lethal injection that would be a great waste! I do hope not.
> I kill half a dozen a year and that's just pigs.


Agreed & ditto!
I'd still like to learn why the pig was considered so ill it had to be put down & why it was not the authorities who intervened to do so.

----------


## camor

As westward and others are claiming, the tenant (who owns the ground by the way) did not HAVE the pig destroyed. They called in an expert who examined the animal and the decision was made to put the animal out of it's misery. No crime has been commited other than (possibly) animal cruelty by the pigs owners who abandoned it. People who do not know the whole story should keep their opinions to themselves. As usual, what people don't know they make up and spout off as truth.

----------


## Dogsrcool

> As westward and others are claiming, the tenant (who owns the ground by the way) did not HAVE the pig destroyed. They called in an expert who examined the animal and the decision was made to put the animal out of it's misery. No crime has been commited other than (possibly) animal cruelty by the pigs owners who abandoned it. People who do not know the whole story should keep their opinions to themselves. As usual, what people don't know they make up and spout off as truth.



And should the "expert" not have called in the SSPCA and perhaps got in touch with the legal owner of the pig.  Perhaps you should keep your opinions to yourself.  And since when did a tenant own the ground?

----------


## Westward

> As westward and others are claiming, the tenant (who owns the ground by the way) did not HAVE the pig destroyed. They called in an expert who examined the animal and the decision was made to put the animal out of it's misery. No crime has been commited other than (possibly) animal cruelty by the pigs owners who abandoned it. People who do not know the whole story should keep their opinions to themselves. As usual, what people don't know they make up and spout off as truth.


Westward has not_ claimed anything_ I do as others have. read what has already been written,  / speculated in various newspaper reports,
as far as versing an opinion, I was not aware that I had other than to state that I did not think that the person who instigated the killing of the animal that belonged to someone had that right to do so. 

I do not, in general "spout off" nor do  I profess to know the truth of the matter, I do however, know about pigs and in particular this pig.

----------


## camor

dogsrcool, is an sspca inspector more of an expert than a vet??.Also, people are referring to the 'tenant' This croft is owner/occupied therefore the tenant is the owner.

 westward, you are still saying that someone "instigated the killing". If you came across an animal that was suffering and called a vet or SSPCE inspector and subequently the animal was put down, have you "instigated a killing"??

----------


## Westward

> dogsrcool, is an sspca inspector more of an expert than a vet??.Also, people are referring to the 'tenant' This croft is owner/occupied therefore the tenant is the owner.
> 
>  westward, you are still saying that someone "instigated the killing". If you came across an animal that was suffering and called a vet or SSPCE inspector and subequently the animal was put down, have you "instigated a killing"??


camor, I refer you here;http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/sc...-after-2473033

crofters/tenants/owner-occupiers..????? your question to me is neither here nor there, you are changing the subject.

----------


## mi16

> camor, I refer you here;http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/sc...-after-2473033
> 
> crofters/tenants/owner-occupiers..????? your question to me is neither here nor there, you are changing the subject.


Because a tabloid newspaper is the benchmark for truth and non distortion in order to sex up a (non) story.

----------


## Anfield

This is quite a shocking story which, as always nowadays , seems to have developed into personal slanging match between members of the community, together with schoolboy attempts at humour from the usual protagonists.
At any one time there are over *140 MILLION* pigs kept in the EU for eventual killing, many of them in undersized sow crates which the EU have deemed to be illegal.
You can help the EU in enforcing this ban by visiting the Compassion in World Farming web site.

----------


## mi16

> At any one time there are over *140 MILLION* pigs kept in the EU for eventual killing, many of them in undersized sow crates which the EU have deemed to be illegal.
> You can help the EU in enforcing this ban by visiting the Compassion in World Farming web site.


what has this to do with the thread?
spam anyone

----------


## sids

> what has this to do with the thread?
> spam anyone


Don't be mean! Where would the forum be without these zealots?

I must say, Spam is about the worst thing you can do with a pig, unless we really plumb the depths of schoolboy humour!

----------


## Dogsrcool

> what has this to do with the thread?
> spam anyone


Yep - everyone is great at giving opinions on crofting/tenancy etc - the real crime is the destruction of the animal without the owners knowledge or say so.

----------


## Westward

> Yep - everyone is great at giving opinions on crofting/tenancy etc - the real crime is the destruction of the animal without the owners knowledge or say so.


Yes!
and that is that in a nutshell.

----------


## starfish

if the owner was that bother with his pig why did he not remove it when he was asked to in the first place . if the croft is owner /occupied then it was sold so the land belonged to the owner of the croft. if i had asked someone to remove thier pig and they had not it would have gone before the 15 months it was left on the said property.

----------


## donnick

I too agree that the fault falls on the blame of the owner of the pig who was asked to remove and take care of his pig ,in not doing so he is responsible for the out come of this all.

----------


## camor

westward, I have just read the report in the Daily Record that you posted the link for and I now understand what you are basing your information on . There are so many inaccuracies in the story it is unreal. They cannot even get the ages of the people correct. If this is the basis of so many peoples view on this story I can see where they are coming from albeit wrong!!

----------


## Westward

> westward, I have just read the report in the Daily Record that you posted the link for and I now understand what you are basing your information on . There are so many inaccuracies in the story it is unreal. They cannot even get the ages of the people correct. If this is the basis of so many peoples view on this story I can see where they are coming from albeit wrong!!


Camor, thank you for your comment.
Newspapers, my friend are notorious for delivering inaccuracies to the people, and bearing in mind that some of those reports came from so called "reputable newspapers" no one who reads a paper believes everything they read,

As far as I can tell, there is an ongoing dispute between two individuals, the pig was incidental to the dispute but it was still a living breathing creature and it did nothing to deserve the treatment it got,
I disagree wholeheartedly with comments made such as is written in the previous two.
The crux of the matter goes back to the dispute, regarding land & land boundaries and from my point of view this is a matter for a land court, 
the new occupier had no right whatsoever, to bring a vet or anyone else to deal with someone else's livestock, his first port of call ought to have been the owner of the pig and if that did not resolve then it ought to have been left to the courts to decide,

I do know one thing, if I was in the position whereby, one of my animals had been used to score a point as it were,
I would sue the proverbial posterior off the person responsible and that is my considered opinion.

----------


## mi16

> Camor, thank you for your comment.Newspapers, my friend are notorious for delivering inaccuracies to the people, and bearing in mind that some of those reports came from so called "reputable newspapers" no one who reads a paper believes everything they read,As far as I can tell, there is an ongoing dispute between two individuals, the pig was incidental to the dispute but it was still a living breathing creature and it did nothing to deserve the treatment it got,I disagree wholeheartedly with comments made such as is written in the previous two.The crux of the matter goes back to the dispute, regarding land & land boundaries and from my point of view this is a matter for a land court, the new occupier had no right whatsoever, to bring a vet or anyone else to deal with someone else's livestock, his first port of call ought to have been the owner of the pig and if that did not resolve then it ought to have been left to the courts to decide,I do know one thing, if I was in the position whereby, one of my animals had been used to score a point as it were,I would sue the proverbial posterior off the person responsible and that is my considered opinion.


So you think the sick animal should have been left to suffer?A strange outlook on it to say the least.

----------


## Dogsrcool

Who said the pig was sick?  Would love to know how you get your information, not even the owner of the pig got told anything.

----------


## mi16

> Who said the pig was sick? Would love to know how you get your information, not even the owner of the pig got told anything.


its right here




> As westward and others are claiming, the tenant (who owns the ground by the way) did not HAVE the pig destroyed. They called in an expert who examined the animal and the decision was made to put the animal out of it's misery.

----------


## Dogsrcool

And obviously camor is in the know is he?  Funny how he works off shore and seems to know so much.

----------


## mi16

> And obviously camor is in the know is he? Funny how he works off shore and seems to know so much.


Actually I think that he is, you will note that an offshore worker does not necessarily live offshore, a large number of offshore workers spend 3/5 of the year at home these days.
Are you trying to say Camor is a liar?

----------


## Westward

> So you think the sick animal should have been left to suffer?A strange outlook on it to say the least.


Show me the proof that the animal was ill, so ill it had to be put to sleep.

----------


## Westward

> its right here


Who? exactly, called the expert? and in what capacity was the expert working?

----------


## Dogsrcool

I most certainly did not say Camor was a liar - I merely asked where he gets information from.  As Westward said I too would love to see such a report.  Can't imagine the vet showing anyone not directly involved with the animal such a thing.

----------


## Westward

> I most certainly did not say Camor was a liar - I merely asked where he gets information from.  As Westward said I too would love to see such a report.  Can't imagine the vet showing anyone not directly involved with the animal such a thing.


Aye, well he / she may have too..depending on where the alleged dispute ends up.

----------


## mi16

Id be willing to wager that the dispute will end up precisely nowhere, well nowhere in the eyes of the law at least

----------


## Dogsrcool

> Id be willing to wager that the dispute will end up precisely nowhere, well nowhere in the eyes of the law at least


Nothing new in that then.

----------


## camor

dogsrcool, just because I may or may not work offshore (how do you know?) doesn't mean that I am not aware of what goes on. There are things called phones, computers (internet & email) and newspapers that the offshore worker has access to. I know the inividuals involved reasonably well and I am not going to say any more on the matter.

----------


## Dogsrcool

> dogsrcool, just because I may or may not work offshore (how do you know?) doesn't mean that I am not aware of what goes on. There are things called phones, computers (internet & email) and newspapers that the offshore worker has access to. I know the inividuals involved reasonably well and I am not going to say any more on the matter.



I can't believe that the author of such an amusing fictional story didn't put their name to it.  They could win a prize for having such an amazing imagination.

----------


## special tartan

camor ,saying no more on the matter is the smartest reply you have made to date !

----------


## special tartan

Westward , Kee Wee called the expert . the capacity under which the expert worked is still a mystery .

----------


## special tartan

mi 16 I shall take your wager

----------


## special tartan

Julie smith , I can only say to you that reality is an illusion caused by the lack of alcohol

----------


## Westward

Special Tartan,  :Smile:  you are obviously in the know.
I can only thank the lord that someone is,  :Smile:

----------


## special tartan

the pig was perfectly healthy . the tenant stole the landlords property , lied to the expert and had the pig illegally euthanised

----------


## Claw

> the pig was perfectly healthy . the tenant stole the landlords property , lied to the expert and had the pig illegally euthanised


Tartin special well named you must take more drink than the said wig - strongbow mac to his pal.

I assume from what you say you would be happy to have a pig in your garden for months on end, How can it be illegal for a vet to put down an animal that was abandoned

----------


## special tartan

The pig was far from abandoned . Special Tartan is not a drink I have ever heard of, perhaps , as an obvious expert on the subject you could enlighten me .

----------


## Dogsrcool

The pig wasn't in anyone's back garden.

----------


## Westward

> Tartin special well named you must take more drink than the said wig - strongbow mac to his pal.
> 
> I assume from what you say you would be happy to have a pig in your garden for months on end, How can it be illegal for a vet to put down an animal that was abandoned


Perfectly illegal..when said beast belongs to someone else!
The matter belongs in the courts not in the head of the person who believes he/she is a law unto themselves..

----------


## fifilabelle

This is the most entertaining fictional story I have ever read. Well done to "bystander" for a very clever piece of writing, witty and amusing - I hope this story runs and runs (unlike the "peeg"). ::

----------


## mi16

this tale really brings home the bacon

----------


## Big Gaz

i'm amazed at all the "new" posters on here who haven't commented on any other thread but this one and seem to know everything about everyone else who has posted. Guess it must be the sock puppet season!

----------


## Westward

> i'm amazed at all the "new" posters on here who haven't commented on any other thread but this one and seem to know everything about everyone else who has posted. Guess it must be the sock puppet season!


Not a new poster, rather an ancient one going on the number of posts you, yourself have made..as for commenting on any other thread, perhaps they are not interesting enough in terms of crofting or the law pertaining to!
The pig itself was incidental to the content.

----------


## Rheghead

> this tale really brings home the bacon


yeah they really know how to ham it up.

----------


## mi16

> yeah they really know how to ham it up.


could wallow in it all day long

----------


## Big Gaz

wonder if it will end up in TESCO horse err i mean beef burgers

----------


## special tartan

This sensationalised story has more than just a sinister thread to it . You may find to your own cost some day that the law of the land in Caithness will not be there to protect and serve .

----------


## mi16

Whilst I agree that the Caithness police are not fit for purpose, I dont see the need for an in depth investigation into the death of an abandoned farmyard animal.
A complete waste of resources.

----------


## Westward

> Whilst I agree that the Caithness police are not fit for purpose, I dont see the need for an in depth investigation into the death of an abandoned farmyard animal.
> A complete waste of resources.


Incredulous use of words on some posts..the attitude leaving much to be desired, this is where the complete waste comes in..in the complete lack of empathy, of crofting, of land law and of rights, of both the human and the animal.

----------


## fifilabelle

Here, Here Camor! Well said! But a great story nonetheless!

----------


## special tartan

Again I will say the pig was NOT abandoned . It was stolen and slaughtered .

----------


## fifilabelle

> i'm amazed at all the "new" posters on here who haven't commented on any other thread but this one and seem to know everything about everyone else who has posted. Guess it must be the sock puppet season!


   New to Caithness.org forum but knowing Reay village people just loved Julie Smith's "fictional" story on 'e peeg'. Amusing and witty and cleverly written. Hope this story just keeps on going!

----------


## mi16

> Again I will say the pig was NOT abandoned . It was stolen and slaughtered .


So its untrue that the pig was left on keewee's land for an extended period.

----------


## special tartan

. The pig was on the land before keewee became the tenant. It was not abandoned as some would have you believe .

----------


## mi16

Therefore it was left on keewee's land for an extended period without permission, I could be wrong but I dont thing squatters rights extend to a pig.
Why was the pig not removed when the previous tennancy ended and keewee took over? surely that is the norm in such circumstances.

If you left your car on someone elses drive for over a year, would you expect it to be there when you returned, I for one would not.

----------


## Dogsrcool

So much for a "nation of animal lovers".  Everyone seems more concerned about land and ground.  What about the animal that was wrongly destroyed on someone elses say so?

----------


## starfish

if the said owner of the pig was asked to remove it from the said property and did not with the time allotted then it was abandon . if the pigs owner was that worried about the pig he would have removed it and cared for it not having villager feed all kitchen waste  ect that is illeagal to feed pigs . if a pig farmer was found to be feeding his pig kitchen wast ect he would have been procuted

----------


## Dogsrcool

Starfish - that is the point I was trying to make originally - it should have been left to the law to decide what happened to the pig, not up to one individual.

----------


## mi16

And in the meantime the pig stays as is in an unhealthy state.A bit cruel no?

----------


## Tubthumper

Never mind the pig! I want to know more about the roofing slates, the broken windows, the dug-up drains and the blocked access. Tartan Special, Westward and Dogsrcool, you seem to know an awful lot about the pig - tell us why were these things allegedly done?

----------


## mi16

Skullduggery, miscellaneous mischief, sour grapes.......................

----------


## mi16

> So much for a "nation of animal lovers".  Everyone seems more concerned about land and ground.  What about the animal that was wrongly destroyed on someone elses say so?


Does the majority of us not devour animals for sustenance?Brings a new meaning to the term animal lover

----------


## Dogsrcool

Perhaps you should be asking Julie Smith who appears to know a lot about other matters.  All I'm interested in is the original posting about the pig being disposed off and families being tarred and feathered and run out of a small village.

----------


## Dogsrcool

MI16 - it is different if particular animals are farmed for that reason - this pig was not.  It was lethally injected - what a waste.

----------


## Tubthumper

> Perhaps you should be asking Julie Smith who appears to know a lot about other matters. All I'm interested in is the original posting about the pig being disposed off and families being tarred and feathered and run out of a small village.


 Fair enough, but the pig strikes me as being just another part of the wider skullduggery - getting to the bottom of window-breaking, roof theft, access blocking and drain sabotage might help to identify the reasons behind the pig's dodgy placement, inhumane treatment by owner and subsequent end. To prevent it happening again and so on. An ASBO might be in order by the sound of things; tarring & feathering might be going a bit too far.
Of course, it's just a fantasy as Julie Smith states.

----------


## mi16

> MI16 - it is different if particular animals are farmed for that reason - this pig was not.  It was lethally injected - what a waste.


Aah so a bolt through the head, slit throat, bled dry, removed of innards then skinned is a preferable end over a lethal injection?For what it's worth, would you feel comfortable eating the flesh of a sick animal?Normally only healthy animals are slaughtered for the food chain.

----------


## sids

> would you feel comfortable eating the flesh of a sick animal?


For a little while, until the swine vesicular symptoms kick in.

----------


## Dogsrcool

Who (apart from Julie Smith) said the animal was sick or unwell?  Still can't get my head round this one.

----------


## mi16

the needle bearer

----------


## Westward

> Never mind the pig! I want to know more about the roofing slates, the broken windows, the dug-up drains and the blocked access. Tartan Special, Westward and Dogsrcool, you seem to know an awful lot about the pig - tell us why were these things allegedly done?


I know nothing of these things, alleged or otherwise.

----------


## Westward

> Aah so a bolt through the head, slit throat, bled dry, removed of innards then skinned is a preferable end over a lethal injection?For what it's worth, would you feel comfortable eating the flesh of a sick animal?Normally only healthy animals are slaughtered for the food chain.


Livestock/pig farming is one thing, keeping pigs as pets is another, once again we have the scenario whereby, it is alleged said pig was ill, but where is the proof? and whoever said that this pig was destined for the food chain? this pig I think would have been (had lived) a tad old for the food chain.

----------


## mi16

> Livestock/pig farming is one thing, keeping pigs as pets is another, once again we have the scenario whereby, it is alleged said pig was ill, but where is the proof? and whoever said that this pig was destined for the food chain? this pig I think would have been (had lived) a tad old for the food chain.


How old was the pig?

----------


## Westward

> How old was the pig?


Given that Mama was a sow, it is doubtful she'd ever have gone to slaughter..depending on the breed and maturing rate, pigs going to slaughter can be anything between 5 and 10 months in age, judging by the picture shown here;http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/sc...-after-2473033
I'd say Mama was probably somewhere around 4 years old..bearing in mind that the aforementioned picture isn't showing a great deal of her.
I am of course, speculating. She may have been younger or for that matter older. Best I can do to answer your question mi16.

----------


## mi16

> Given that Mama was a sow, it is doubtful she'd ever have gone to slaughter..depending on the breed and maturing rate, pigs going to slaughter can be anything between 5 and 10 months in age, judging by the picture shown here;http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/sc...-after-2473033
> I'd say Mama was probably somewhere around 4 years old..bearing in mind that the aforementioned picture isn't showing a great deal of her.
> I am of course, speculating. She may have been younger or for that matter older. Best I can do to answer your question mi16.


It seems that the pig would not have been suitable for human consumption then, therefore the jag was the best option.

----------


## mi16

> Livestock/pig farming is one thing, keeping pigs as pets is another, once again we have the scenario whereby, it is alleged said pig was ill, but where is the proof? and whoever said that this pig was destined for the food chain? this pig I think would have been (had lived) a tad old for the food chain.


Would you leave your "pet" on someone elses property for over a year?
Sounds like a lovely caring family and a well cared for pig.

----------


## special tartan

Slates removed as instructed by H.R.C. Drains removed following due  legal procedure. Vehicular access denied following legal advice. Windows broken ? KeeWee had a social gathering that evening !

----------


## ducati

I'm assuming that the perpetraters of a concerted campaign to get rid of an inconvenient tennent or general incomer, probably getting in the way of some money making scheme or other, are on this thread. All I can say is if this sort of thing happened to me, they would be 'coming home to a real fire'.

----------


## RagnarRocks

I never took you for being so mild mannered Ducati :0))

----------


## ducati

> I never took you for being so mild mannered Ducati :0))


Well...you know, mellowing in ma dotage.  ::

----------


## Westward

> It seems that the pig would not have been suitable for human consumption then, therefore the jag was the best option.


The best option would have been to allow the pig her life, which had she not suffered interference could have been a long and productive one.

----------


## Westward

> Would you leave your "pet" on someone elses property for over a year?
> Sounds like a lovely caring family and a well cared for pig.


The pig it would appear was incidental to the alleged ongoing dispute..it was not her fault but nevertheless, she was blamed and sentenced to death, 
a deplorable act of vengeance as far as I can see.

----------


## mi16

> The best option would have been to allow the pig her life, which had she not suffered interference could have been a long and productive one.





> The pig it would appear was incidental to the alleged ongoing dispute..it was not her fault but nevertheless, she was blamed and sentenced to death, 
> a deplorable act of vengeance as far as I can see. .


Not if the pig was looked at by a professional and judged to be of poor health as has been previously suggested.

----------


## RagnarRocks

> Not if the pig was looked at by a professional and judged to be of poor health as has been previously suggested.


Does that mean as long as we can get a qualified professional to declare you're sick we can have you euthanised ?

----------


## mi16

> Does that mean as long as we can get a qualified professional to declare you're sick we can have you euthanised ?


Alternatively I could lie injured in a field and see if a Marine comes past

----------


## Westward

> Not if the pig was looked at by a professional and judged to be of poor health as has been previously suggested.


Suggestion, supposition, maybe, maybe not..Square one.
Professionals do put animals to sleep whether or not they are healthy.

----------


## mi16

> Suggestion, supposition, maybe, maybe not..Square one.
> Professionals do put animals to sleep whether or not they are healthy.


Indeed Westward it is all supposition, hopefully the truth will come out in the wash.

----------


## special tartan

The pig was given a clean bill of health by a professional a few weeks prior to her untimely execution . She was destroyed by a professional  . Keewee lied to the professional to have the act performed .

----------


## Westward

> The pig was given a clean bill of health by a professional a few weeks prior to her untimely execution . She was destroyed by a professional  . Keewee lied to the professional to have the act performed .


YES! I too believe just that!!
Prosecution springs to mind.

----------


## mi16

> The pig was given a clean bill of health by a professional a few weeks prior to her untimely execution . She was destroyed by a professional . Keewee lied to the professional to have the act performed .


Can you expand on this at all?
Who did the inspections?
What lies were told?

----------


## special tartan

Inspection by SSPCA . Wig owns the pig not the Keewee !

----------


## mi16

> Inspection by SSPCA . Wig owns the pig not the Keewee !


did SSPCA do both inspections?
i presume keewee told the vet mama was his?
you seem in the know, why was the pig not moved from keewee's land?

----------


## special tartan

SSPCA did 1 inspection , HRC did the second , Keewee DID tell the vet the pig was his . Keewee does not OWN the land .

----------


## mi16

> SSPCA did 1 inspection , HRC did the second , Keewee DID tell the vet the pig was his . Keewee does not OWN the land .


So keewee is occupying the land illegaly?
It seems there must have been conflicting info from the inspections, however a lot can change in a week.
I believe keewee's argument was that as the pig had been left on his land in exess of a year then he was taking responsibility for it, seems fair enough to me.

----------


## special tartan

Keewee is not occupying the land illegaly . He is the tenant , There is no confliction between the experts .

----------


## mi16

> Keewee is not occupying the land illegaly . He is the tenant , There is no confliction between the experts .


So why was the pig not relocated then?
did both experts forn the pig to be healthy then?

----------


## Westward

> So keewee is occupying the land illegaly?
> It seems there must have been conflicting info from the inspections, however a lot can change in a week.
> I believe keewee's argument was that as the pig had been left on his land in exess of a year then he was taking responsibility for it, seems fair enough to me.


So are you saying that keewee had the right? that this theft of livestock was legal? POPPYCOCK!

----------


## mi16

> So are you saying that keewee had the right? that this theft of livestock was legal? POPPYCOCK!


No Im not saying he was right, I dont know the in's and outs of it all to make that call.
Im not sure the pig was stolen though.
What I was trying to say was that the pig being left on land legally occupied by keewee for 15 months and not removed then I would have done something similar.
As I said, it seems fair enough to me, but I am not a policeman or judge.
The legality of it may be something different

----------


## Dogsrcool

Was it fair on the animal concerned?   I'm glad I don't live out in Reay, doesn't seem very community spirited - a story and poem written and all because the landowner happened to question where his animal had gone, didn't he have the right to know what happened to it without people making a big joke of it?

----------


## mi16

You should read the Pied Piper tales of Reay.
Reay makes Harlem look soft.

----------


## Westward

> Was it fair on the animal concerned?   I'm glad I don't live out in Reay, doesn't seem very community spirited - a story and poem written and all because the *landowner* happened to question where *his animal* had gone, didn't he have the right to know what happened to it without people making a big joke of it?


I second that!
Well said Dogsrcool..

----------


## special tartan

Keewee  never owned the pig . If he did he would have a deed of sale for said animal and the relevant  movement papers . There are legal measures that should have been followed to relocate the pig . Keewee chose not to adhere to law instead he chose to take the law into his own hands .

----------


## mi16

but *WHY* did Wig not move his pig himself?

----------


## Westward

> Keewee  never owned the pig . If he did he would have a deed of sale for said animal and the relevant  movement papers . There are legal measures that should have been followed to relocate the pig . Keewee chose not to adhere to law instead he chose to take the law into his own hands .


Yes, I agree.

----------


## special tartan

Glad to see you finally accept who legally owns the pig !

----------


## mi16

I have not disputed the ownership of the pig.
Also it have become clear from your informative replies that there have been many inconsistancies from the reports in the press and the actual sequence of events as you have described.
I think I only have one question remaining, why did Wig not move his pig himself?

----------


## special tartan

There were plans in place for moving the pig but Keewee in his wisdom decided to take the law into his own hands .

----------


## mi16

must have been quite a plan to take over a year to execute, or is the timeline not accurate either?

----------


## special tartan

The pig would have been moved legally and would still be alive today .

----------


## golach

> I have not disputed the ownership of the pig.
> Also it have become clear from your informative replies that there have been many inconsistancies from the reports in the press and the actual sequence of events as you have described.
> I think I only have one question remaining, why did Wig not move his pig himself?


Killing pigs and quick ways of killing dogs seem no problem to you mi16, but the death of a taliban terrorist does, I find this strange and macabre

----------


## mi16

Human being vs animalHardly a comparison
Where have I said that I have done either?

----------


## special tartan

Rome B.C. , Reay A.D.  ? Kiwi or Cuckoo ?

----------


## special tartan

Following 3 , as witnessed requests , to her majestys finest , to store the body before this becomes yet another Civil Case, the Wig HAS REQUESTED the body be returned .

----------


## Bobinovich

> must have been quite a plan to take over a year to execute, or is the timeline not accurate either?





> The pig would have been moved legally and would still be alive today .


Still doesn't explain why the pig wasn't moved earlier...why so long?  As others have said I'd have probably done much the same after that length of time!

----------


## Westward

> Following 3 , as witnessed requests , to her majestys finest , to store the body before this becomes yet another Civil Case, the Wig HAS REQUESTED the body be returned .


I would too, if it was mine.
Evidence!

----------


## Westward

> Still doesn't explain why the pig wasn't moved earlier...why so long?  As others have said I'd have probably done much the same after that length of time!


To my mind, the land dispute as land disputes go..drag on forever, the pig was doing no real harm, therefore, why move her.

----------


## mi16

> To my mind, the land dispute as land disputes go..drag on forever, the pig was doing no real harm, therefore, why move her.


Pigs make a fair mess of the groundShe is doing no harm now indeed

----------


## special tartan

Obviously mi 16 does not know much about pigs .

----------


## Westward

> Obviously mi 16 does not know much about pigs .


 Yes, it certainly would appear so :Smile:

----------


## starfish

where where you get that m16 does not know anything abour pigs

----------


## mi16

ground looks tip top

----------


## Westward

> ground looks tip top


ground is designated croft land, what is a croft?

----------


## mi16

> ground is designated croft land, what is a croft?


A *croft* is a fenced or enclosed area of land, usually small and arable with a crofter's dwelling thereon. A *crofter* is one who has tenure and use of the land, typically as a tenant farmer.

----------


## Westward

> A *croft* is a fenced or enclosed area of land, usually small and arable with a crofter's dwelling thereon. A *crofter* is one who has tenure and use of the land, typically as a tenant farmer.


Once again, what is a croft?

----------


## mi16

> Once again, what is a croft?


 if you couldn't read/understand it the first time its unlikely to happen second time but there you are anyway "A *croft* is a fenced or enclosed area of land, usually small and arable with a crofter's dwelling thereon. "

----------


## Westward

> if you couldn't read/understand it the first time its unlikely to happen second time but there you are anyway "A *croft* is a fenced or enclosed area of land, usually small and arable with a crofter's dwelling thereon. "


Your definition of a croft may be right, however, your reply is only the tip of a very large iceberg, 
some crofts have houses, others are bare land only, few in my experience are arable, some are tenanted, some are owner occupied, some are all but abandoned,
facts are what defines. not ideas and half cocked ones at that  :Smile:

----------


## mi16

> Your definition of a croft may be right, however, your reply is only the tip of a very large iceberg, some crofts have houses, others are bare land only, few in my experience are arable, some are tenanted, some are owner occupied, some are all but abandoned,facts are what defines. not ideas and half cocked ones at that


I'll bet there are now many occupied by an unwelcome fat old sow  :Smile:

----------


## Westward

> I'll bet there are now many occupied by an unwelcome fat old sow


You talkin about the neighbours?  :Smile:

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> ground looks tip top


You're only seeing half the picture! look closely behind the oil drum the pig spent the last few months of it's "life" not wanting to come out of.... if you look closely you will see a fence directly behind the oil drum so that was as far as the pig could get to that side. About 3 foot in "front" of where that "owner" is standing is another fence. This left Mama about 5 square metres to walk about in, she was quite literally penned in (after originally having the full run of the place) and soon got depressed, spending most of her time inside the oil drum.

The "owner" totally neglected Mama, had no feelings about her wellbeing and left the locals to feed her scraps. This was reported to the SSPCA and someone from Balmore rescue centre came along and claimed the pig was fine as it had shelter and water. The fact that Mama didn't have any room to "walk" (and do what pigs like doing) was of no concern to them whatsoever, neither was the fact that a once happy pig who had the run of the place had now been confined to an oil drum in a fenced off area of the garden.

The "owners" brother offered the owner the chance of relocating Mama to his own land, where there was another pig but the "owner" declined his offer as he wanted to keep Mama where she was JUST to annoy the rightful owner of the land.

If animal cruelty, neglect and downright inconsideration for an animal's welfare is a crime then there's only one person who should be tarred and feathered here and it's not the KeeWee. I, for one, am glad that poor animal was put out of it's misery.... it was an absolute disgrace the way it's "owner" used a poor (and very intelligent) animal to further his racist vendetta against the KeeWee.

That article in the newspaper is absolutely wrong, in every respect..... the so called "farm" was the size of an average bathroom and the poor beast just gave up and spent all it's days in the oil drum, only to come struggling out when some kind villager took her some food. To see that man leaning on that oil drum making out he's some type of grieving pet lover makes me want to be physically sick.

He's great at digging holes, removing drains, roof tiles etc. from other people's property but he sure isn't what I would class as an animal lover. Believe me folks, who ever "did" put Mama to sleep did it out of compassion for an animal who had no quality of life whatsoever and was essentially left in that container and abandoned.

All the bacon jokes may seem funny to some but if you had seen that poor animal go from being a happy pig, with her piglets, to being penned into that oil drum you wouldn't be laughing.

I'll be happy to take a "true" picture of the "farm".... once you see that you'll soon see the real conditions the poor beast was living in.

----------


## mi16

Thanks for that tangerine, certainly sheds some light on the situation. Special tartan you seem in the know here, do you concur with tangerine dreams description of events.

----------


## Westward

> You're only seeing half the picture! look closely behind the oil drum the pig spent the last few months of it's "life" not wanting to come out of.... if you look closely you will see a fence directly behind the oil drum so that was as far as the pig could get to that side. About 3 foot in "front" of where that "owner" is standing is another fence. This left Mama about 5 square metres to walk about in, she was quite literally penned in (after originally having the full run of the place) and soon got depressed, spending most of her time inside the oil drum.
> 
> The "owner" totally neglected Mama, had no feelings about her wellbeing and left the locals to feed her scraps. This was reported to the SSPCA and someone from Balmore rescue centre came along and claimed the pig was fine as it had shelter and water. The fact that Mama didn't have any room to "walk" (and do what pigs like doing) was of no concern to them whatsoever, neither was the fact that a once happy pig who had the run of the place had now been confined to an oil drum in a fenced off area of the garden.
> 
> The "owners" brother offered the owner the chance of relocating Mama to his own land, where there was another pig but the "owner" declined his offer as he wanted to keep Mama where she was JUST to annoy the rightful owner of the land.
> 
> If animal cruelty, neglect and downright inconsideration for an animal's welfare is a crime then there's only one person who should be tarred and feathered here and it's not the KeeWee. I, for one, am glad that poor animal was put out of it's misery.... it was an absolute disgrace the way it's "owner" used a poor (and very intelligent) animal to further his racist vendetta against the KeeWee.
> 
> That article in the newspaper is absolutely wrong, in every respect..... the so called "farm" was the size of an average bathroom and the poor beast just gave up and spent all it's days in the oil drum, only to come struggling out when some kind villager took her some food. To see that man leaning on that oil drum making out he's some type of grieving pet lover makes me want to be physically sick.
> ...


So so sad for such a sociable beast to be living alone,
your post puts a different light on everything but again it was not the keewee's right to act as he did.

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> So so sad for such a sociable beast to be living alone,
> your post puts a different light on everything but again it was not the keewee's right to act as he did.


What was best for Mama, to spend the winter in absolute prolonged misery inside an oil drum or to be put out of her misery in (I hope) a humane way? I saw a big decline in her mood when she was fenced off into that small corner of the garden, sometimes even reluctant to come out of the oil drum when you took something over to her whereas, before (when she had the run of the place) she would run over to you quite happily with her tail wagging. You are right, she was a very sociable beast when she had some decent space to potter about in but when she was confined to the bottom corner of the garden (out of sight) I think she basically gave up and just wanted to sleep all the time. It was an absolute shame and so sad to see that poor animal being used by it's "owner" to annoy KeeWee and an absolute disgrace for Balmore rescue center to say she was fine as she had water and shelter. Everybody in Reay knows the true story and it's a shame that none of them will come forward and give a true account of what the situation was.... one person did but paint a true account but used fictitious names (the original post). The daily record article was absolute nonsense and a good reminder, to me, to never believe a thing that is printed in these rags.... if they had done some real investigative journalism and printed the truth then I believe the entire population of the UK would be shocked by the skullduggery, greed, vandalism, racism and bullying that is going on in such a small village in the far north of Scotland.

----------


## vwgolf

Thank you Tangerine-Dream.At long last you have hit the nail on the head.Now we all know the real true story about the poor pig.Reay seems a nice village to live, It only has 2 or 3 village idiots and the keewee is not one.Thanks again vdub.

----------


## Westward

> What was best for Mama, to spend the winter in absolute prolonged misery inside an oil drum or to be put out of her misery in (I hope) a humane way? I saw a big decline in her mood when she was fenced off into that small corner of the garden, sometimes even reluctant to come out of the oil drum when you took something over to her whereas, before (when she had the run of the place) she would run over to you quite happily with her tail wagging. You are right, she was a very sociable beast when she had some decent space to potter about in but when she was confined to the bottom corner of the garden (out of sight) I think she basically gave up and just wanted to sleep all the time. It was an absolute shame and so sad to see that poor animal being used by it's "owner" to annoy KeeWee and an absolute disgrace for Balmore rescue center to say she was fine as she had water and shelter. Everybody in Reay knows the true story and it's a shame that none of them will come forward and give a true account of what the situation was.... one person did but paint a true account but used fictitious names (the original post). The daily record article was absolute nonsense and a good reminder, to me, to never believe a thing that is printed in these rags.... if they had done some real investigative journalism and printed the truth then I believe the entire population of the UK would be shocked by the skullduggery, greed, vandalism, racism and bullying that is going on in such a small village in the far north of Scotland.


Who was it that penned her in such a small area?

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> Who was it that penned her in such a small area?


The person the article refers to as "Wig"...... the grieving pet lover / owner  ::

----------


## Dogsrcool

> The person the article refers to as "Wig"...... the grieving pet lover / owner


Nope sorry you are wrong - it wasn't the owner who penned her in - it was the tenant!  Perhaps you had better ask the tenant again for the true events of the story.

----------


## Westward

> The person the article refers to as "Wig"...... the grieving pet lover / owner


I find this incredulous, as a keeper the owner would have some knowledge of his pigs needs, and of crofting the term "garden" is wrong, if the land is croftland then it is under crofting tenure and as such there would have been little need for a pen such as is decribed.

----------


## camor

I agree with 'tangerine dream' & 'vw golf', Reay has 3 or 4 people who seem to be hellbent on causing bother probably cos they have nothing better to do or are bored or are jealous of what others have worked for and KeeWee is NOT one of them. Also 'westward', the croft in question is Owner Occupied as I have stated before so any references to a tennant are wrong.

----------


## Dogsrcool

::  Does the new tenant/occupier live in the croft/farm - is that why he penned the pig in such a small bit.  Was she annoying him

----------


## mi16

No doubt special tartan will be along soon to give his, I mean wigs side of the tale

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> I agree with 'tangerine dream' & 'vw golf', Reay has 3 or 4 people who seem to be hellbent on causing bother probably cos they have nothing better to do or are bored or are jealous of what others have worked for and KeeWee is NOT one of them. Also 'westward', the croft in question is Owner Occupied as I have stated before so any references to a tennant are wrong.


Yup, the people who know what they are talking about, live in the village and know the people they are talking about have got their facts straight.... the rest of these posts are just supposition and wild theories.

----------


## Westward

> Yup, the people who know what they are talking about, live in the village and know the people they are talking about have got their facts straight.... the rest of these posts are just supposition and wild theories.




and is that a fact?
Wild theory, no I don't think so, supposition, partly may be, insight or knowledge definately yes.

----------


## Tubthumper

This thread certainly makes you wonder about the tensions at play in a seemingly idyllic village. Fair play to those who stand up to the sneaky underhand manipulations of the small-town terrorist, who rise above the provocations and lies - you will in the end be victorious I'm sure!

----------


## Tubthumper

We have one side that claim the Keewee is a tenant, the other that claim owner-occupiership. It seems the Crofting Commission and the Land Court have ruled on this, which side is in denial about the legal situation? 
Whoever it is, if they're completely ignoring the legal ruling it shows a breathtaking arrogance.

----------


## special tartan

Once again I state that the Keewee is the tenant , Wig is the landlord . The pig was fenced into an area , some 176 sqr mts .She was fenced in by the Keewee . The other fences were erected by the landlord as an improvement and later removed by the Keewee . Camor you are definatly one of the 3 or 4 individuals you mention . The fact still remains that an animal was stolen and euthanized .

----------


## Tubthumper

> Once again I state that the Keewee is the tenant , Wig is the landlord .


 So YOU say - what did the Crofters Commision and Land Court say?

----------


## special tartan

The S.L.C. and the C.C. both say exactly as I have just stated . ie Wig is the landlord , Keewee is the tenant .

----------


## camor

"Camor you are definatly one of the 3 or 4 individuals you mention"   special tartan (or special needs) would you like to inform the viewers the basis of your claims that I am one of the 3 or 4 individuals? Full facts please or come and say this to me personally instead of hiding behind a computer keypad!!

----------


## special tartan

P.l.a.g. !

----------


## camor

Ohh special, surely you can do better than that or are you too busy keeping an eye on everyone?

----------


## Westward

> Once again I state that the Keewee is the tenant , Wig is the landlord . The pig was fenced into an area , some 176 sqr mts .She was fenced in by the Keewee . The other fences were erected by the landlord as an improvement and later removed by the Keewee . Camor you are definatly one of the 3 or 4 individuals you mention . The fact still remains that an animal was stolen and euthanized .


Clarity! the truth is out! Fact;Keewee in the wrong  :Smile:

----------


## Westward

> The S.L.C. and the C.C. both say exactly as I have just stated . ie Wig is the landlord , Keewee is the tenant .


Yup! in the proverbial nutshell..

----------


## camor

Over 11000 views on this!!  Must be a record on the org for a fictional story. Just goes to show, fiction is always better than fact eh special?

----------


## special tartan

Wrong again camor . Fact is more often stranger than fiction .

----------


## camor

Stranger yes, better??? Also,  I understand  Case SLC/127/11 found in favour of the KeeWee. Only my understanding but I am sure I will be shot down again.

----------


## special tartan

Your correct camor .The S.L.C. did find in favour of the KeeWee . No need to shoot you down .

----------


## special tartan

Mama has certainly shown you for what you really are .

----------


## special tartan

Go ahead punk , make my day .

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

Happy Mama.........




The geezer doing the animal talk was "me"........ I am not so friendly with little weazles who claim to be "farmers"

Next video will be Special Tartan nicking a fence.

----------


## special tartan

Mama is certainly unmasking you . You must be a real source of comfort to your mother .

----------


## special tartan

Thankyou for your video footage of Mama , it reminds me of the loss that I , and many others , shall suffer .

----------


## Tubthumper

So the land court found in favour of the keewee, but Wig remains the owner and therefore legally obliged (under solicitor or highland council instruction) to remove the roof, block the access, destroy the drains and pen the piggy, is that what you're saying???

----------


## special tartan

Yes , that is what I am saying , except that the Wig did not "pen the piggy "

----------


## Westward

Glad to see this thread back on the org, sorry it had been removed but there are so many issues at play here I think they are very much worth the discussion.  :Smile:

----------


## Big Gaz

> Glad to see this thread back on the org, sorry it had been removed but there are so many issues at play here I think they are very much worth the discussion.


surely you meant "so many issues at foul play here"?   ::

----------


## focusRS

Reay pigs have taken the law into there own trotters.

----------


## camor

> Your correct camor .The S.L.C. did find in favour of the KeeWee . No need to shoot you down .


Thank you special. Now then, did the KeeWee not purchase the Croft from the owner??? or is that another porky in this fictional tale???

----------


## picturegifts

Can anyone provide a link to the video mentioned above?

----------


## Dogsrcool

Tried to have a look at it too - but it says it has been removed?!

----------


## camor

Aye, someone's made a pigs ear o that. :Frown:

----------


## Westward

> surely you meant "so many issues at foul play here"?


No, Big Gaz I didn't mean that at all.  :Smile:

----------


## special tartan

Camor , I can assure you that the KeeWee did NOT purchase the croft from the owner .

----------


## Westward

> Camor , I can assure you that the KeeWee did NOT purchase the croft from the owner .


I second that..Keewee is a tenant.

----------


## special tartan

Not one I would wish upon anyone .

----------


## starfish

even if keewee was the tentant the fact still someone left his pig behind when he left the property so that is abandonment

----------


## special tartan

Wrong , wrong , wrong , brimming over with wrongability .!

----------


## starfish

well did the pigs owner go every day and care for the beast and why did he not remove it when asked by the new tentant

----------


## picturegifts

Let's suppose that I am a tenant of a house, and that i assign the lease to a new tenant.
After vacating the house,  I return a couple of months later and place a live dog in the garden.  
In  the ensuing months I do not return to feed and look after said animal
In my eyes that means that I have  abandoned the animal and that makes me the guilty person, or have I missed sommething

----------


## Westward

[QUOTE=picturegifts;1056941]Let's suppose that I am a tenant of a house, and that i assign the lease to a new tenant.
After vacating the house,  I return a couple of months later and place a live dog in the garden.  
In  the ensuing months I do not return to feed and look after said animal
In my eyes that means that I have  abandoned the animal and that makes me the guilty person, or have I missed sommething[/QUOTE]

You are missing something, 
we are not talking houses, we are talking crofts. croftland..under crofting tenure..croftland does not equate a house and garden,
also, in law everything above and below the ground belongs to the landlord, ie; tenant has no real right to interfere with the landlord's property.

----------


## starfish

Let's suppose that I am a tenant of a house, and that i assign the lease to a new tenant.
After vacating the house,  I return a couple of months later and place a live dog in the garden.  
In  the ensuing months I do not return to feed and look after said animal
In my eyes that means that I have  abandoned the animal and that makes me the guilty person, or have I missed sommething
i must be missing the point too  picture gifts  i thought if when you move unless you have a agreement with the new tentant any property i left was abandon by my self i know this is true when selling a proprety as i bought a house and the previous owner was refusing to take her furnisher as she had a change of heart and did not want to leave after all but the solictor told her more or less tough the agreement had gone throught and any thing left on the propert after a said tume she would loss

----------


## picturegifts

> You are missing something, 
> we are not talking houses, we are talking crofts. croftland..under crofting tenure..croftland does not equate a house and garden,
> also, in law everything above and below the ground belongs to the landlord, ie; tenant has no real right to interfere with the landlord's property.


Do you not think that sometimes archaic laws should be set aside and common sense prevail?
Common sense to was that the landlord was in the wrong in placing an animal in a field which he had rented out to the tenant.
Instead he acted in a disgraceful manner, and I am surprised that the tenant did not pursue an action against him, an action which given that he is a lawful tenant he would win

----------


## special tartan

Picturegifts , you are absolutely correct in what you say . Had the tenant pursued legal action he would have won , no argument there . However the tenant did not pursue , in any way whatsoever , any legal action or act , for the removal of the landlords property . He ,and he alone, took the law into his own hands .

----------


## Westward

> Do you not think that sometimes archaic laws should be set aside and common sense prevail?
> Common sense to was that the landlord was in the wrong in placing an animal in a field which he had rented out to the tenant.
> Instead he acted in a disgraceful manner, and I am surprised that the tenant did not pursue an action against him, an action which given that he is a lawful tenant he would win


The law is the law and regardless of my opinion or your opinion the law remains, draconian in context or otherwise.
Landlords and tenants seldom in my view, enjoy a good relationship and if one is lucky enough to find a good landlord, one ought to count their blessings,
any tenant raising an action against his landlord may just as well pack his case and leave town..tenants seldom win..
the tenant's only rights are contained in his lease..err outside of that and he is in bother.

----------


## Westward

> Picturegifts , you are absolutely correct in what you say . Had the tenant pursued legal action he would have won , no argument there . However the tenant did not pursue , in any way whatsoever , any legal action or act , for the removal of the landlords property . He ,and he alone, took the law into his own hands .


Not the best of moves.

----------


## special tartan

The tenant has erred !

----------


## starfish

glad i do not live in reay what with war between tentant and owner people worried about council lorries large stones appearing and general nastiness reay sounds a very unpleasant place to live

----------


## special tartan

Reay ,itself, is not such an "unpleasant place " .

----------


## starfish

well we was looking at a place at shebster and a man from reay was tryng  to us agreeing with a wind farm this man is from reay  we were after buying a extra bit of land for access he would only sell it if we agree hence we pulled out of the sale was not going to get bullied by anyone so have first hand unpleasantnes of the folks of reay

----------


## Tubthumper

On what basis did the Highland Council direct that the roof slates should be removed?  Seems a very strange thing to do?

----------


## Westward

> On what basis did the Highland Council direct that the roof slates should be removed?  Seems a very strange thing to do?


I don't understand that one either, I cannot fathom why the Highland Council would be involved in the first place unless it has to do with structural safety in which case it would be the responsibilty of the landlord ultimately.

----------


## Westward

> Reay ,itself, is not such an "unpleasant place " .


Reay, I think is a rather special wee village, has a lot going for it but one dispute between two warring factions has nearly everyone at each other's throat  :Frown: 
And Reay is not the only place in the north where such disputes break out, nor will it be the last,

----------


## ducati

> Reay, I think is a rather special wee village,


Most of it would be on fire if I lived there.

----------


## special tartan

H.R.C. ordered the slates removed , Health And Safety , should have been tenants responsibility , yet, became former landlords problem .

----------


## camor

> H.R.C. ordered the slates removed , Health And Safety , should have been tenants responsibility , yet, became former landlords problem .


And what was the specific reason the HRC became involved in the roof tiles, enlighten the viewers.

----------


## Tubthumper

Situation reminiscent of the Highland Clearances, except that Patrick Sellar just used to burn the roof to see off his master's unwanted croft tenants, not whip the tiles off and sell them...

----------


## Westward

> H.R.C. ordered the slates removed , Health And Safety , should have been tenants responsibility , yet, became former landlords problem .



Would depend on the terms of the lease as to actual responsibility/

----------


## special tartan

There was no lease

----------


## special tartan

We are dealing with a tenanted registered croft .

----------


## Tubthumper

Whatever... ::

----------


## Westward

> We are dealing with a tenanted registered croft .


Oh well, then it becomes the responsibilty of the tenant/occupier.

----------


## special tartan

And if the said tenant refuses  responsibility  and the then landlord makes a decision to remove the said hazard then surely  there is no issue

----------


## Westward

> And if the said tenant refuses  responsibility  and the then landlord makes a decision to remove the said hazard then surely  there is no issue


Would depend on the issue, are we talking about the fixed equipment?
For general care/maintainence/ repair it is down the tenant, for structural issues the tenant is classed as the owner and therefore, it is the tenant who has the right to put things right ie; to apply for the permission required from the council authorities, such as planning or building standards but always with his landlord's approval of course,  :Smile:  and if his landlord will not consent then the tenant may ask for redress through the courts, that is my understanding of it.

----------


## special tartan

The then tenant, refused to carry out H.R.C. order, to remove or renovate , the then landlord carried out the order , with the then tenants knowledge .

----------


## Westward

> The then tenant, refused to carry out H.R.C. order, to remove or renovate , the then landlord carried out the order , with the then tenants knowledge .


Ok, has the landlord billed the tenant for half of the works/ repair bill? if not, why not?

----------


## special tartan

The then landlord billed the then tenant for the work carried out . The then tenant refused to pay saying it was not his responsibility .

----------


## Westward

> The then landlord billed the then tenant for the work carried out . The then tenant refused to pay saying it was not his responsibility .


Small claims court mate..no ifs no buts..

----------


## special tartan

The then landlord did not want to go down that road so bore the expence .

----------


## Westward

> The then landlord did not want to go down that road so bore the expence .


Ok, so where is the argument? what is the dispute?

----------


## special tartan

There should be no argument , dispute or claims of vandalism regarding the  croft house .

----------


## picturegifts

> The then landlord did not want to go down that road so bore the expence .


Maybe the landlord did not want to go down that route, because he was afraid a court would rule against him

----------


## special tartan

I can assure you that was not the reason , no court would rule against him given the circumstances .

----------


## Westward

> Maybe the landlord did not want to go down that route, because he was afraid a court would rule against him


Much better to try to resolve a situation, the land court is not for the faint hearted and therefore, before going that route every effort must be made to try to resolve, 
and in every case when the land court rules it leaves one party or the other disappointed,
a bottomless purse too is helpful when a dispute reaches that stage,

----------


## picturegifts

> I can assure you that was not the reason , no court would rule against him given the circumstances .


"..given the circumstances..",   If you were so sure that no court would rule against you, then you  must be a very philanthropically minded person to bear the loss you sustained.
n.b. Didn't the Crofting Commission rule against you in an earlier case?

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> The then tenant, refused to carry out H.R.C. order, to remove or renovate , the then landlord carried out the order , with the then tenants knowledge .


as an outsider looking in. if the tenant of a croft was served an order to remove the roof, the order would apply to him only.  him being in occupation. the landlord would have no obligation or requirement to intervene. if the order was not complied with, then the issuing authority would then take legal action against the tennant.in my view it appears that the landlord intervened in order to aggravate an already uneasy situation. the bill the landlord then sent to the tenant would not be for the tenant to pay, as the property is a croft the landlord has no legal right to force improvement works on the crofter. any enforcement or legal action would need to be taken by either the crofters commission or the issuer of the order.  this is why no legal action was taken by the landlord as he was wrong to involve himself at all with any part of the running of a tenanted croft, land and livestock included. I think the pig is the lucky one, atleast she is at peace now!

----------


## special tartan

The current landlord was not landlord at that time .

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> The current landlord was not landlord at that time .


 that does seem very convenient doesn't it!  so what is the argument?

----------


## Tubthumper

Who raised the issue of the roof with the HC in the first place? They don't tend to just inspect buildings out of the blue.

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> Who raised the issue of the roof with the HC in the first place? They don't tend to just inspect buildings out of the blue.


 the landlord, I would wager! definitely not the long suffering tenant!

----------


## mi16

What's the latest with the dead mama pig story now, have charges been pressed against anyone.Or has the case done a mama and died a death?

----------


## Rheghead

> What's the latest with the dead mama pig story now, have charges been pressed against anyone.Or has the case done a mama and died a death?


Hopefully it has died a death and we can move on because this incident as well as other silly bickerings have caused so much destruction to the public image of Reay and to the reputation of those volunteers who work hard to make Reay a great place to live.

----------


## Tubthumper

> Hopefully it has died a death and we can move on because this incident as well as other silly bickerings have caused so much destruction to the public image of Reay and to the reputation of those volunteers who work hard to make Reay a great place to live.


 You may have a point. However it's important that anyone thinking about taking on a Croft or moving to the area is awaee of the likely pitfalls.  I'd like to hear the whole story.

----------


## mi16

The story told thus far certainly seems heavily biased towards one side, one that I am not entirely convinced by.

----------


## Tubthumper

Two sides, unclear boundaries and untold bad feeling in a Crofting dispute - surely not!

----------


## special tartan

Nothing to do with crofting .

----------


## Tubthumper

Explain please?

----------


## special tartan

Boundaries , tenant , landlord .

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> Boundaries , tenant , landlord .


 of a croft! therefore crofting issues.

----------


## Westward

> You may have a point. However it's important that anyone thinking about taking on a Croft or moving to the area is awaee of the likely pitfalls.  I'd like to hear the whole story.


I am with you on this one..there is far more to this than meets the eye, for example successive landlords, did the second buy a tenanted croft? did the tenant come after the second landlord? why the croft is not owner occupied? could the tenant exercise his right to buy? why did the commission see fit to approve a tenant?
I know the laws/acts have changed forcing owners into whatever, but it would appear that this has caused more upset than was intended, I am sure.
And yes, you are spot on when it comes to pitfalls for the unwary and not just in Reay.

----------


## Westward

> Boundaries , tenant , landlord .


Boundaries, aye, we all are bound by those in more ways than one.

----------


## Westward

> of a croft! therefore crofting issues.


Er well, perhaps not..maybe croftland is no longer governed by crofting tenure..having been resumed and sold..maybe???
Would love to be enlightened  :Smile:

----------


## special tartan

Who owned Mama pig ?

----------


## Westward

> Who owned Mama pig ?


The landlord/owner..previous occupier, good question!

----------


## RagnarRocks

Maybe the Doctor knows and don't ask which Doctor !

----------


## special tartan

WHO should we ask ?

----------


## special tartan

I have decided , on all evidence given , the Procurator fiscal .

----------


## Rheghead

> I have decided , on all evidence given , the Procurator fiscal .


Nah, too much risk in that given that Reay village life has already been irrepairably infiltrated by freemasons.  ::  ::

----------


## golach

> Nah, too must risk in that given that Reay village life has already been irrepairably infiltrated by freemasons.


And a witch allegedly Rheg

----------


## Kenn

OBJECTIOn , it is only a rumour put about by folk as have seen me sweeping leaves with a besom!

----------


## special tartan

Reay caters for all , a mouse may live in a kirk .

----------


## Tubthumper

Or indeed a pig may live in an oil drum...

----------


## special tartan

So who gave  Keewee the right to destroy Mama pig ?

----------


## special tartan

Rheghead , are you inferring that there is going to be  contravention due to " other "  influences ?

----------


## ducati

OK. Portgower is officially displaced as the most scary village.

----------


## Westward

> So who gave  Keewee the right to destroy Mama pig ?


No one, Keewee had no right.

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> OK. Portgower is officially displaced as the most scary village.


 seriously disappointing for all Portgower residents. wow! Reay full of pig murderers, witches and bloomin' freemasons. can't wait for next chapter! can't see Portgower ever staging a comeback!

----------


## sids

> wow! Reay full of pig murderers, witches and bloomin' freemasons.


Are the atomics the only normal people left in Reay now?

----------


## special tartan

Why should Keewee get off with theft ?

----------


## starfish

how can it be theif the animal was abandon on the property if the owner wanted and care for the pig he should have removed it when asked end of i just think this is a witch hunt on a in comer as they areoften refered to on here please note i do not refer to them as so every one for them selves every one has a place in the ecomony of the country

----------


## special tartan

Evidence HAS been corrupted.

----------


## Westward

> how can it be theif the animal was abandon on the property if the owner wanted and care for the pig he should have removed it when asked end of i just think this is a witch hunt on a in comer as they areoften refered to on here please note i do not refer to them as so every one for them selves every one has a place in the ecomony of the country


the abandoning of said animal is hearsay as is the allegation of neglect, 
Mama was not stolen as such but she was treated inhumanely by being penned in such a small area, she was ultimately killed again for little or no reason..if this was one of my animals, if someone did this to one of mine..not only would I be shouting but I'd be suing the proverbial posterior off the person responsible not only for the value of the animal but for the loss of an animal capable of production for many years to come, any income however small is not something small farmers can do without.
Bad husbandry springs to mind.

----------


## Westward

> Evidence HAS been corrupted.


How so? can you expand?

----------


## mi16

I thought the animal remains was left on the property, therefore not stolen?

----------


## starfish

was the aminal not left on a property when the said owner moved out whether he was the tentant or landlord lets say i rented a house and the landlord left their dog in the house when aked by ne the tentant to remove his dog and the land lord never this would be classed in the sspca would class this as the dog being abandon by its owner fact

----------


## special tartan

Mama was never neglected , never abandoned . nor forgotten . The remains were clandestinely removed .

----------


## mi16

Should have been moved, fact

----------


## Westward

> Mama was never neglected , never abandoned . nor forgotten . The remains were clandestinely removed .


Was there a post mortem on Mama?

----------


## Tubthumper

Surely a bit whiffy by now if the remains had been left in situ.

----------


## special tartan

It was requested , on 3 separate occasions , as witnessed ,to Her Majesties finest , that Mamas body be preserved , should this become yet another Civil case . Mamas body has been destroyed  , therefore NO post mortem can be conducted .

----------


## mi16

Surely you know the cause of death

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> How so? can you expand?


 no he can't he'll just keep repeating the same old tosh .  if profit and farm income were expected from farm stock you would surely feed it and keep an eye on it!

----------


## Westward

> It was requested , on 3 separate occasions , as witnessed ,to Her Majesties finest , that Mamas body be preserved , should this become yet another Civil case . Mamas body has been destroyed  , therefore NO post mortem can be conducted .


Who? authorised that!
Who did the owner approach with regard to a post mortem..
This scenario is looking very very suspicious, VERY.

----------


## special tartan

I have ,over the years ,witnessed many humane dispatchments . Not being an expert on the subject , another opinion would have been decisive .

----------


## Westward

> Surely you know the cause of death


The animal was put to sleep..it has been alleged that the animal had been either, abandoned or starved and yet an inspection just a few weeks previous claimed the animal was healthy,
which is it?
something is being hidden, not told, why? other than to hide something..poor old Mama!

----------


## Westward

> I have ,over the years ,witnessed many humane dispatchments . Not being an expert on the subject , another opinion would have been decisive .


An opinion on what? on that 
the animal was unhealthy, suffering, starving..or what?
Or, that she was existing on land where she was clearly not wanted, she could have been sold..or returned from whence she came..she was in her prime and well capable of a few more years of production.

----------


## Westward

> no he can't he'll just keep repeating the same old tosh .  if profit and farm income were expected from farm stock you would surely feed it and keep an eye on it!


and you are. a farmer?

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> and you are. a farmer?


 as it happens yes I am .born and bred. not that it makes any difference!

----------


## special tartan

Put to  sleep , yes . Abandoned , no . Starved , no . Inspected , yes . Stolen ,,,,?

----------


## Westward

> Put to  sleep , yes . Abandoned , no . Starved , no . Inspected , yes . Stolen ,,,,?


DEFINATELY, stolen.

----------


## mi16

I don't think starvation was accused?Should have been moved end ofThe only mistake messed made was honesty.

----------


## mi16

Have criminal charges been pressed by the P.F yet?

----------


## Tubthumper

Here, I don't want my tax money wasted on some poxy crofting argument! The pig's owner should have shifted the thing and that's that. I shall complain if police time is squandered on such nonsense.

----------


## mi16

Fair comment well made

----------


## special tartan

An independent autopsy , not paid from the public purse ,

----------


## Dadie

Independent autopsy is really hard to do on a jar of ashes!
If dispatched and disposed as normal by the vets ashes is all thats left...unless a pet burial is wanted!
Then you get the body home to bury...

----------


## mi16

> Independent autopsy is really hard to do on a jar of ashes!If dispatched and disposed as normal by the vets ashes is all thats left...unless a pet burial is wanted!Then you get the body home to bury...


I can confirm that the jar of ashes was burned

----------


## mi16

> It was requested , on 3 separate occasions , as witnessed ,to Her Majesties finest , that Mamas body be preserved , should this become yet another Civil case . Mamas body has been destroyed  , therefore NO post mortem can be conducted .


Did the police not uphold the request to put mama on ice?Pig is better roasted to be fair

----------


## Westward

> Did the police not uphold the request to put mama on ice?Pig is better roasted to be fair


It is a downright disgrace.

----------


## mi16

> It is a downright disgrace.


Do you prefer fried?

----------


## Westward

> Do you prefer fried?


Live would have been preferred..running around in its field.

----------


## mi16

> running around in its field.


Thats one thing a dead pig cannot do, well not without some fancy robotic systems.

----------


## Anfield

> An independent autopsy , not paid from the public purse ,


Paid for by whom?
You did not spend any money on animal when it was alive,  so there is *NO* chance of you spending any now it is dead.

----------


## mi16

did we ever get an answer on if the pig had been fed household scraps?

----------


## fingalmacool

I believe this story has had its day, too many people are hamming it up, lots of others are getting the trots, I thought of this as i had bacon and eggs for lunch, so dice it slice it and smoke it yumyum. A better idea is to buy a little peeglet or two which are being advertised on the Farming doodaa on the org and we can all start again i'm sure we can give one each to the peeps involved and they can move on with their lives" i'll put a few shekels in for a starter, what say you peegsters ::

----------


## special tartan

Donate  your shekels to Balmore , SSPCA , if you really are concerned about animal welfare and husbandry .

----------


## fingalmacool

Do already, I was getting a little worried that i have spoilt some peoples fun, 3 days without reply and 400 odd views, its quite sad really that a pigs life was taken and so many people have got great pleasure in the machinations of how it came about, who gives a toss, its for the people concerned to sort that out. Now that Christmas is nearly upon us maybe we can give a shout out for the turkeys, coz i really hope that they are being well cared for before the deadline, as for me its pork roast ::

----------


## special tartan

There is only one bird being cared for , the deadline , for it , approaches . Some ,  still give a toss , time of year, cost ,  immaterial .

----------


## Westward

> Paid for by whom?
> You did not spend any money on animal when it was alive,  so there is *NO* chance of you spending any now it is dead.


The abandonment/neglect/starvation of Mama..is hearsay..
autopsy is cheap enough, its the result that starts to cost the money, if its used in evidence..
for peace of mind, this would have been my option, now we shall never know, compensation to the animal's owner is all that is left together with an apology ought to put the matter to rest.

----------


## changilass

Even if they felt the need to, how can anyone apologise to the animals owner, when due to abandonment it didn't have an owner.

----------


## Westward

> Even if they felt the need to, how can anyone apologise to the animals owner, when due to abandonment it didn't have an owner.


On paper, the animal had an owner..end of.

----------


## mi16

Somehow I don't think wig will be up for apologising

----------


## Rheghead

Well I can't help feeling a bit of sympathy for Wig, it seems he was sold a Pig in a Poke.

----------


## Westward

> Well I can't help feeling a bit of sympathy for Wig, it seems he was sold a Pig in a Poke.


Caveat Emptor!
http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/caveat_emptor

Need I say more..........

----------


## Anfield

This thread has gone very quiet,  do you think that Special Tartan & Tangerine Dream have gone on holiday together

----------


## little red one

Funny.

Special Tarten is on a sebbatical educating the English, Tangerine is banned... rip Violet aka Momma Pig, let the thread die ffs! one has stayed out of this its not worth the grief, an innocent defencless animal is dead, Reay has lost a lot of sausages.. Its like the messiest devorce ever.

----------


## mi16

> Funny.
> 
> Special Tarten is on a sebbatical educating the English, Tangerine is banned... rip Violet aka Momma Pig, let the thread die ffs! iv stayed outa this its not worth the hassel, an innocent defencless animal is dead, Reay has lost a lot of sausages.. Its like the messiest devorce ever.


 that has to be some of the worst spelling I have ever seen

----------


## little red one

thats right kick me in the grammer! cant help it if im pooorly edgumacated! Its not that bad, its not like iv stuck spaces and commers everywhere lol...  i know you have argued for the tenant throughout this disgrace of an argument but dont take it out on me fella, im not involved....

----------


## Claw

> This thread has gone very quiet,  do you think that Special Tartan & Tangerine Dream have gone on holiday together


Wig /Special tartan has gone for a while abandoning two ponies on grazings that he has no rights on. seems a familiar pattern is developing. Just as well kee wee is a horse lover

----------


## kosacid

my kid loves the ponies she claps them every morning while waiting on the bus and gives them apples and carrots, hope they are ok there she will be sad if they go

----------


## mi16

> thats right kick me in the grammer! cant help it if im pooorly edgumacated! Its not that bad, its not like iv stuck spaces and commers everywhere lol...  i know you have argued for the tenant throughout this disgrace of an argument but dont take it out on me fella, im not involved....


 I have not argued for anyone, merely engaged in a balanced debate.

----------


## Westward

I don't think the thread should close, there are lessons to be learned here, quite apart from the obvious ones.
They say crofting law is complex and it is, however, I myself think that whilst the Acts appear straightforward enough there does appear to be great confusion even among those born into it,

I think that mi16 has hit the nail on the head when he/she said that this has become a balanced debate, one which has been a long time in coming and doubtless, may be welcomed by those people whose lives are affected in everyday crofting situations..a bit less  of the I am alright Jack and a little more compassion would not go amiss.

For those who are fed up with the thread or who think it ought to die a death..dare I say..you are not legally obliged to participate.  :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

> Funny.
> 
> Special Tarten is on a sebbatical educating the English, Tangerine is banned... rip Violet aka Momma Pig, let the thread die ffs! one has stayed out of this its not worth the grief, an innocent defencless animal is dead, Reay has lost a lot of sausages.. Its like the messiest devorce ever.





> that has to be some of the worst spelling I have ever seen


Maybe Special Tarten(sic) should return to Reay asap,  as standards have obviously slipped whilst he has been away

----------


## mi16

> Maybe Special Tarten(sic) should return to Reay asap,  as standards have obviously slipped whilst he has been away


 I was going to pounce on that however if you can decipher the hieroglyphics it states that he was away "educating the English" not educating in English.

----------


## sk02rfo

> ground is designated croft land, what is a croft?


OK,but where did the pig sleep?

----------


## Claw

> OK,but where did the pig sleep?


in a diesel tank still stinks of diesel -good livestock husbandry skills by the wig/special one)tartan). Would have gone well on grill plenty o crackling

----------


## little red one

> I was going to pounce on that however if you can decipher the hieroglyphics it states that he was away "educating the English" not educating in English.


Ok that was funny i'll give you that. 

Wig and Kiwi have (had) been engaged in a legal battle for some time and the pig was an unfortunate victim. Not having an understanding of crofting law i dont feel i can comment on the legality of a landlord keeping a pig on his tenants croft next to a domestic dwelling. I know Wig did try to move the beast at least once but she wouldn' t go in the trailer.

As i said to both parties 'i feel sorry for the pig' its a shame and a waste.

----------


## mi16

> I know Wig did try to move the beast at least once but she wouldn' t go in the trailer.


 oh how unfortunate, I'll bet Wig was really disappointed that she wouldn't move. ::

----------


## Westward

> OK,but where did the pig sleep?


Sorry, I don't understand your question..

----------


## Westward

> Ok that was funny i'll give you that. 
> 
> Wig and Kiwi have (had) been engaged in a legal battle for some time and the pig was an unfortunate victim. Not having an understanding of crofting law i dont feel i can comment on the legality of a landlord keeping a pig on his tenants croft next to a domestic dwelling. I know Wig did try to move the beast at least once but she wouldn' t go in the trailer.
> 
> As i said to both parties 'i feel sorry for the pig' its a shame and a waste.


Pigs are creatures of habit....

----------


## Westward

> oh how unfortunate, I'll bet Wig was really disappointed that she wouldn't move.


 Mama..must have known her rights!

----------


## mi16

> Mama..must have known her rights!


 and what rights would that be?

----------


## Westward

> and what rights would that be?


her right to life..
to be treated humanely..

----------


## mi16

> her right to life..
> to be treated humanely..


 I see, so how would refusing to get in her owners trailer be against her rights? Are you suggesting that wig was going kill mama or are you saying that he was inhumane in her treatment? Therefore she refused to move

----------


## Westward

> I see, so how would refusing to get in her owners trailer be against her rights? Are you suggesting that wig was going kill mama or are you saying that he was inhumane in her treatment? Therefore she refused to move


It was a flippant response to a flippant post..

----------


## little red one

> It was a flippant response to a flippant post..


flippant?? I think not just stating a fact.

----------


## Claw

> oh how unfortunate, I'll bet Wig was really disappointed that she wouldn't move.


He was devastated had to chase pig out the trailer twice and  put feed in the diesel tank to stop her going back in the trailer- tried for a whole ten minutes

----------


## mi16

> It was a flippant response to a flippant post..


Question well dodged, but it still remains unanswered

----------


## Dogsrcool

For anyone who is interested - Wig doesn't own the ponies.  But I'm sure if anyone asked to speak to the rightful owners her legal guardians would oblige.  By the way they are looked after and if some people do feed them carrots/apples/etc it is their choice to do so, and they shouldn't feel obliged to and for that matter any individuals doing so shouldn't be going around bad mouthing the owners either.

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> For anyone who is interested - Wig doesn't own the ponies.  But I'm sure if anyone asked to speak to the rightful owners her legal guardians would oblige.  By the way they are looked after and if some people do feed them carrots/apples/etc it is their choice to do so, and they shouldn't feel obliged to and for that matter any individuals doing so shouldn't be going around bad mouthing the owners either.


 what ponies are you talking about? I can't see anything in this thread about ponies? think you must be on wrong thread! this one is pigs not ponies!

----------


## Westward

> For anyone who is interested - Wig doesn't own the ponies.  But I'm sure if anyone asked to speak to the rightful owners her legal guardians would oblige.  By the way they are looked after and if some people do feed them carrots/apples/etc it is their choice to do so, and they shouldn't feel obliged to and for that matter any individuals doing so shouldn't be going around bad mouthing the owners either.


thank you for clarifying that wee fact  :Smile:

----------


## mi16

> what ponies are you talking about? I can't see anything in this thread about ponies? think you must be on wrong thread! this one is pigs not ponies!


Did you not hear about the ritual killing and scarafice of ponies in the golf club carpark?

----------


## Westward

> what ponies are you talking about? I can't see anything in this thread about ponies? think you must be on wrong thread! this one is pigs not ponies!


well as it happens, there was some mention of ponies..on this thread.

----------


## fingalmacool

It seems to me that there is a load of Jackasses making a mule out of this story, I was going to reply sooner but was feeling a little hoarse ::  
Xmas is a coming, and Im looking forward to some pigs in blankets ::

----------


## Claw

> For anyone who is interested - Wig doesn't own the ponies.  But I'm sure if anyone asked to speak to the rightful owners her legal guardians would oblige.  By the way they are looked after and if some people do feed them carrots/apples/etc it is their choice to do so, and they shouldn't feel obliged to and for that matter any individuals doing so shouldn't be going around bad mouthing the owners either.


Ok then who owns the two shetland ponies on the Reay common grazings as they were out there by wig who had no shares None of the shareholders own them if you know Dogscrool ask them to move them to their own land

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> well as it happens, there was some mention of ponies..on this thread.


 oh silly me I skipped a chapter. now found the post I missed. mind you the ritual killing of ponies in the golf club car park does sound quite mysterious! I wonder who's behind that then?.......

----------


## Westward

> oh silly me I skipped a chapter. now found the post I missed. mind you the ritual killing of ponies in the golf club car park does sound quite mysterious! I wonder who's behind that then?.......


Does not bear thinking about, does it?

----------


## TheLad

Well Claw I didn't know you were the owner of the commons so therefore you have no say in what or who's animals are there!

----------


## Phill

> Did you not hear about the ritual killing and scarafice of ponies in the golf club carpark?


Was the sacrficial killing in honour of the mutant goats of Reay, or as a offering to the gods to fend off the vampire monkeys from Portgower?

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> Was the sacrficial killing in honour of the mutant goats of Reay, or as a offering to the gods to fend off the vampire monkeys from Portgower?


 OMG  two horses stolen from dunnet ! bet there flaming  torches in the golf club carpark tonight!!!

----------


## Mrs Bradey

only joking!!!!

----------


## Dog-eared

Well said PHILL  . Portgower is near enough without that sort of thing happening up here ! 
NIMBY - keep it in Portgower, thanks !

----------


## almo

Can we have some form of ritual killing off the Dog walkers who think they can walk wherever they want and not clean up after their poor pets? 
There seems no point to the right to roam rules when the offending walkers seem to be unable to read. Muppets!

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> Can we have some form of ritual killing off the Dog walkers who think they can walk wherever they want and not clean up after their poor pets? There seems no point to the right to roam rules when the offending walkers seem to be unable to read. Muppets!


 do you not know how to start a thread?6

----------


## mi16

Was thinking the same thing

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> Go ahead punk , make my day .


 whatever happened to this splendid fellow ? ? ?

----------


## RagnarRocks

Maybe the org assassins have found and removed him in the dead of night never to be seen again :0))

----------


## almo

> do you not know how to start a thread?6


Is that one thread or 6?

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> Is that one thread or 6?


start six if you like!

----------


## Better Out Than In

I don't really get this and I am a vegitarian.  It seems like its OK to kill animals, sometimes under terrible conditions, and eat them as long as you don't know (or at least think) about it.  Yet humanly kill a pig in a field and everyone gets upset.  I am not actually against eating meat - just generally prefer not to. So I don't object to the humane killing of meat animals that have been properly raised and can't see why it make any difference if pigs, horses dogs or even kittens.

----------


## Mrs Bradey

> I don't really get this and I am a vegitarian.  It seems like its OK to kill animals, sometimes under terrible conditions, and eat them as long as you don't know (or at least think) about it.  Yet humanly kill a pig in a field and everyone gets upset.  I am not actually against eating meat - just generally prefer not to. So I don't object to the humane killing of meat animals that have been properly raised and can't see why it make any difference if pigs, horses dogs or even kittens.


I kind of see your point, some people think it ok to eat a chicken (for example) thats been ripped apart by a machine, barely dead, and sometimes not, than to eat one of their own grown!

----------


## Westward

> whatever happened to this splendid fellow ? ? ?


He gave up on the thread, as did others when the banter became somewhat inane.

----------


## Big Gaz

> when the banter became somewhat inane.


Thats the Caithness affliction for you!

----------


## special tartan

I do assure you , know me or not , I will NOT give up .

----------


## Westward

> I do assure you , know me or not , I will NOT give up .


 & quite rightly so..I was annoyed that some witless wonders saw fit to hijack your post  :Smile:

----------


## mi16

> I do assure you , know me or not , I will NOT give up .


What's the latest on the case?

----------


## TheLad

And rightly so special tartan your animal was destroyed by a thief and all evidence removed! If I was you I would fight for this as much as possible! Which I am sure you're capable of!

----------


## mi16

A thief you sayI thought the vet destroyed the animal!

----------


## mi16

special....where you been?
what's the latest on the case?

----------


## special tartan

The "case" shows the true state of Caithness life , with stark similaritiy of another very high profile "case" within the county .

----------


## mi16

When will we be reading of this in Donaldsons Diary?

----------


## special tartan

therin lies a question

----------


## Rheghead



----------


## mi16

I spotted that alsoPosting whilst boozy is not a great idea, that post was definately lawsuit inducing

----------

